# 86.5 HB z24 with problems



## Orton5 (Dec 3, 2016)

So to start of this is only my second nissan pickup and my 3rd nissan in general so not very expire need with them.

I was told that the motor was rebuilt about 500 miles ago and it looks clean with no leaks or anything like that. 

My problems are all electrical. When I bought it non of the blinkers worked. I checked the fuses and with a new fuse and some messing with the blinker housing they all work now. The problem I'm having with them is that when I put the fuse in the fuse panel and shut the truck off and take the key out, the check engine light and other lights on the instrument panel all stay on. So I have been pulling the fuse every time I shut the truck off. My question ultimately is what would cause the constant draw of power? 

The last thing is my speedo and tach don't work. Haven't looked into it at all as I bought the truck last night just wondering what is the easiest way to diagnose the problem without buying a new tach or speedo? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Electrical issues like the one you are having are usually caused by aftermarket wiring - particularly trailer wiring harnesses.

Aftermarket wiring works great when it is first done, but 20 years of bouncing around along the roads causes the twisted pairs of wires to come lose.

If you have aftermarket wiring, unwrap the wires to find what is coming apart. Re-twist (or solder) the wires and wrap them back up. You should be good for another 20 years or so.

Finding the aftermarket wiring can be the hard part because it can come from different sources (custom radios, amps, fog lights). If you have a trailer wiring harness, though, jump to it first because it is stuck out there in the mud and grim. It will generally go bad before the inside wiring does.

For your speedometer, have a look at this:

How-To: Fix your speedometer cable - Infamous Nissan - Hardbody / Frontier Forums


----------



## Orton5 (Dec 3, 2016)

Thank you jp2code. I knew the speedo would be easy I just didn't know where to start. It helps a lot. And as for the wiring it's gonna be a nightmare. I think I'm gonna go talk to the guy that rebuilt the motor and see what he says maybe he can give me somewhere to start.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Sound like a short to me at the fuse or main harness that goes thru or behind the left front fender to the radiator support....


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

Don't know if you're still having problems, but......

I would first look at all the wiring under the dash and make sure things are connected. Looked for spliced wires and cut ends. I've seen incredible butcher jobs taking out radios and other accessories before selling. Also check the harnesses in the engine bay to make sure none where bashed during the change.


----------

